# Insérer du code html dans un mail Outlook 2011



## olivier.du.chayla (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à insérer des lignes de codes html dans un message (mail) sous Outlook 2011.
J'ai beau cherché dans le forum, rien qui ressemble à cette question :-(
Ces lignes de codes crééront un message avec du texte animé.
Merci pour votre aide,

O.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

L'éditeur de code HTML complexe d'Outlook, comme c'était déjà le cas pour Entourage précédemment, c'est Word.

Tu crées ton document Word, avec gifs animés, couleurs, machins, trucs, tout ce que tu veux. Quand tu estimes que le résultat te convient, tu vas dans le menu "Fichier" > "Partager" > "Envoyer au format HTML&#8230;" Cela te créera un nouveau message Outlook (auquel tu ne pourras plus apporter de modification) que tu vas pouvoir envoyer à qui tu veux.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*Il est ici question de l'aspect messagerie électronique d'Office 2011, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

